# Light bulb and algae



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

I was wondering if the strength of my light bulb on strip light could be contributing to the algae problem in my tank. Another friend suggested a half blue. I had no problems with my 30 gallon tank, where obviously the light was not as strong.

Any comments? Experiences?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I am not too sure what the problem is. So the the strip light that was on your 30 gal was ok and there were no algae? But once you moved the light to (blank) gallons tank it is now causing algae bloom?

And we need a little more details, like what type of algae is growing? do you have plants in the tank? how long do you leave your light on? and what kind of bulb are you using now.

Often enough it is not the bulb that is "causing algea", its more maintenance and usage of the light/tank that is the culprit.

If it is that you moved the same light that was on the 30 gal to a smaller tank, then you would need a lower Watt bulb (not another colour). For example, if you have 2 30 watt bulbs on a 30 gallon, then the 30 gallon is getting 2 watt/gallon light, but you move the same lights to a 10 gallon, now you have 6 watt/gallon.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hitch said:


> For example, if you have 2 30 watt bulbs on a 30 gallon, then the 30 gallon is getting 2 watt/gallon light, but you move the same lights to a 10 gallon, now you have 6 watt/gallon.


Keep in mind that for a 10 gallon tank or less, the WPG guideline goes out the window.

For example: I had over 10 watts per gallon on a 2.5 gallon nano.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Darkblade48 said:


> Keep in mind that for a 10 gallon tank or less, the WPG guideline goes out the window.
> 
> For example: I had over 10 watts per gallon on a 2.5 gallon nano.


ah, i see.


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks all,

What I meant by mentioning the 30 gal. is that we had no problems. This is an entirely new tank. 65 gallon, 25 watt bulb. I was wondering if that may have contributed to the algae; it is suspended algae, meaning my tank looks like a lovely green pea color!!!

We have plants, alot of them, they are doing amazing!! I used to leave the light on for approx. 12 hours, but now, they are lucky if they get an hour. I just got my uv sterilizer to day, so it is up and running. 

Any experiences/advice is welcome.

Patty


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ah the typical green water (Euglaena). And yes it is one of the possible causes of a newly set up tank. Its good that you already have a UV steralizer, it would def help. Other things you can try are more frequent water changes (possibly a problem if your tap water is like mine, with high ammonia, which will worsen the problem..there is a thread about it), or just black out. Just leave the lights off for about 3-4 days and it should be good.

good luck

Oh, also, if you plan to have a daphnia culture, save the green water as daphnia feasts on the Euglaena


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you, but I have no idea what a Daphnia is............ 

Thanks alot for the advice. Much appreciated. With the uv sterilizer, will that do the trick?

Should I try the half/blue?

Patty


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Daphnia is a small freshwater protozoa I believe, a freshwater version of brine shrimp if you will. They are found in all ponds and such and they are fed as live foods to some fish/fry. (dont worry about it if you dont have a culture...lol...it was just a small side note thing ).

And yes the UV sterilizer will definitely help (if not elliminate the problem all together). Blackout/water change will also help.

Green water is caused by a new setup, since the "ecosystem" havent estabolished yet, as well imbalance in the chemicals/nutritien in the tank, again common in the new tank.

I doubt changing the light to a blue light would make much of a diff (I find it more for an asthetic then anything), once the tank stabolises and keep the light to about 8-10 hours a day and you will be fine.


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Dear Hitch,

Thank you so much for your time. Should I change 10% water weekly, or more? I get different information from different people/sites.... so it is kind of confusing. 

To be honest, I am so happy that I haven't lost any fish in the transition. 
We have a pleco, two corry cats, two painted tetras, five black finned tetras, two serpae tetras, two black phantom tetras, five guppies and two african dwarf frogs. All water tests are good and fish are thriving. We just can't see them that well due to algae!

Again, thanks for your time and advice.

Sincerely,

Patty


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ladyhawke1066 said:


> .This is an entirely new tank. 65 gallon, 25 watt bulb.


This is very little light; if you want to grow live plants, you will need to change your lighting. If not, then this light is fine.



ladyhawke1066 said:


> Thanks alot for the advice. Much appreciated. With the uv sterilizer, will that do the trick?
> 
> Should I try the half/blue?


A UV sterilizer will help a lot in eliminating free floating algae, however, it does not address the root problem of the algae (i.e. ammonia in the water).

A 50/50 bulb will not help eliminate the algae.



Hitch said:


> Green water is caused by a new setup, since the "ecosystem" havent estabolished yet, as well imbalance in the chemicals/nutritien in the tank, again common in the new tank.


You can get green water in well established tanks as well, especially if you stir up the substrate too much during water changes.



ladyhawke1066 said:


> Should I change 10% water weekly, or more? I get different information from different people/sites.... so it is kind of confusing.


Most people do 25-30% water changes on a weekly basis.



ladyhawke1066 said:


> We have a pleco, two corry cats, two painted tetras, five black finned tetras, two serpae tetras, two black phantom tetras, five guppies and two african dwarf frogs.


If possible, I would increase the number of Corys and tetras (all species) that you have. These fish prefer to be in groups.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Corys should be in groups of at least 3, but do much better with more than 6. Tetras with at least 5 for min group.


----------



## ladyhawke1066 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you!!

Patty


----------

